# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Diepe hersenstimulatie

## Herman

Dag iedereen,

Ik ben dystoniepatiënt, veralgemeende dystonie, en overweeg om diepe hersenstimulatie te laten uit voeren. Heeft iemend deze ingreep ondergaan en wat zijn de ervaringen? Hoe de ingreep gebeurd weet ik, hoe is het nadien wat kan men nog doen na de ingreep?

Graag jullie reacties,

Herman

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Herman,

Helaas nog geen reactie  :Frown:  Ik heb hier geen ervaring mee en ben wezen kijken op internet en kom wel veel tegen over de ingreep zelf, maar geen ervaringen... Ik hoop dat er iemand reageerd en jou kan helpen bij je vraag! Heel veel succes met je overweging!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

